# 65 mustang electrical problem



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you check the relays?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Where is that??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

??? Anyone


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.allfordmustangs.com/foru...mustang-turn-signal-flasher-unit-located.html


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

That link is for a 64 1/2. That system is for a generator. 65 has an alternator. Check for power. Most power comes from the starter solenoid as fuseable links on the battery side of solenoid. Also check your turn signal flasher. :vs_cool:


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Changed flasher, turn signal in the wheel.. Still nothing. I do put my brakes on and when I make a turn that side goes out? Looks like it's trying... Anyone????


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Confirm you have 1157 bulbs in the park/turn sockets and not 1156.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As already stated Check your fusible link.

This is a wire on the battery side of the solenoid, it has a little flag a few inches from the solenoid stating fusible link.

Another thought: have you checked the wiring inside the steering column for bare spots?
Also check the wiring coming out of the steering column in the engine well, sometimes someone spills BRAKE FLUID on these wires, this will destroy all the insulation on them, causing many faulty signals throughout the light system.

I have seen brake fluid eat the paint off of a car. and bare wires where it spilled. 

There is also a circuit breaker built into the headlight switch, that controls the lighting.


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

That sounds like a bad ground. Check to see if you have voltage in the light socket. The socket might be bad. Check to see if you have a good ground. Test light is your friend.:vs_cool:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

This is basically me when it comes to tracking down electrical problems in a car.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Do your dash lights change brightness as you turn stuff of and on? If so, bad ground.

You have two major places your system gets grounded. Ground connection from the battery to the body. And, a ground strap from the engine to the body. 

There are little to no relays in that car.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> That link is for a 64 1/2. That system is for a generator. 65 has an alternator. Check for power. Most power comes from the starter solenoid as fuseable links on the battery side of solenoid. Also check your turn signal flasher. :vs_cool:


Pretty sure his is a 64 1/2 and has the generator. Also Hey Neighbor! lol. I live right down the street from Walker off of Walker South. Have an ac and appliance business in Walker.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes I do have a 64 1/2


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

BayouRunner said:


> Pretty sure his is a 64 1/2 and has the generator. Also Hey Neighbor! lol. I live right down the street from Walker off of Walker South. Have an ac and appliance business in Walker.


Well hello. I think we live on the same street, by South Walker Elementary. I'm the one with the dobermans, and work on the same street. I have an auto repair shop. Small world.

I still say it's bad grounds. All cars have 3 major grounds. Batt to engine, the big cable, batt to body, and body to engine. Got to have those. Then you have system grounds. Generally they are around the kick panels under the dash and front of the front fenders. You need to measure the voltage at the light sockets or use a test light to see if you have voltage and to see if ground is good.:vs_cool:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> Well hello. I think we live on the same street, by South Walker Elementary. I'm the one with the dobermans, and work on the same street. I have an auto repair shop. Small world.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Lol pretty close. I'm by south fork elementary.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah. Well cool. Who does your mechanic work? 39 year master here.:vs_coffee:


----------

